# Please help me evaluate these 1911's



## KentuckyBlue (Mar 12, 2008)

Spent some time this weekend at the gunshop. Here is what I narrowed the selection down to (all .45's):

The 3" models are very inviting
1. Kimber Ultra Carry II
2. STI Escort

Commander Size
1. Kimber Pro Carry II
2. Dan Wesson Bobtail (noticeably heavier thar Kimber but feels 
very good) 

What I don't know is if the 3" models tend to be dependable and if they are "punishing" to shoot in terms of kick.

The DW Bobtails are not too common and I don't know anyone who has one. 

Your thoughts will be much appreciated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would go with the Kimber Pro in Commander size for carry. It is the perfect size for me. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have carried a Kimber Pro Carry II for 4 years and it's great. I've fired 2350 rounds thru it and it's been 100 % reliable out of the box. Extremely accurate and very easy to handle. I have the alloy frame model and the lighter weight makes it a joy to carry all day. The balance is perfect, not to muzzle heavy and not to butt heavy. The 4 in barrel makes it easier to carry IWB. I won't go below a 4 in barrel for reliability reasons. I know that a lot of people have had excellent service out of their 3 in guns, but I'll stick with 4 in or longer.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Did someone mention a Dan Wesson CBOB? If so, I love everything about mine except its trigger. The trigger has no creep but it is a little heavy for my tastes. Regards, Richard


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

KentuckyBlue said:


> The 3" models are very inviting
> 1. Kimber Ultra Carry II
> 2. STI Escort
> 
> ...


It would be useful if you explained your criteria to get to this set of choices. Varying barrel length, alloy and steel frames, and different finishes, list prices on these guns range from $800-$1,200.

For what you've identified, Kimbers will be the most affordable, STI Escort will have the best trigger and least weight, and the DW Bob will have the best finish and least recoil.

Any of the guns you have identified are reliable, will feed JHP and get the job done for SD. I wouldn't consider anything less than government sized for exclusive range or home duty.

All 1911s require you to run at least 300rds of FMJ for break in before evaluating reliability.


----------

